# se connecter à une adresse MAC



## chdud (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je lance un sujet sur lequel je n'ai trouvé. C'est tout de même assez incroyable : j'ai trouvé un tas de sujet sur "comment changer sa MAC ADRESS" mais aucun sujet sur "comment se connecter à une MAC ADRESS". J'ai une caméra a laquelle j'aimerais me connecter de n'importe où, c'est pas bien compliqué je pense... Elle a une MAC ADRESS marqué très clairement dessus et je ne trouve aucun moyen de m'y connecter, c'est tout de même fort! Va-t-il falloir que je me tourne du "côté obscur" pour me connecter à une cam qui m'appartient? C'est un sujet si tabou? C'est quoi le problème? A quoi sert cette adresse si on ne peut se connecter directement dessus par le net? Voilà, si quelqu'un peut me donner des réponses, ce serait cool... Merci.


----------



## antro (5 Février 2009)

Parce que une adresse MAC est dans les très bas niveau de protocole de communication et n'est pas forcément connectée sur un réseau IP.
IP est au niveau au dessus. Or, tout ce qui est routage et autre (DHCP et cie) se base sur les adresses IP et non les adresses MAC. Pour trouver ta cam, il faut donc qu'elle ait une adresse IP, et qu'il soit possible de router vers cette cam (ce qui basiquement n'est pas forcément évident si tu es derriere une box par exemple).

Vas jeter un oeil par là


----------

